# What's the best mod you have done to your TT??



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

What is it?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

POWA!!! 

big turbo kit


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd have to make that a plural. There are a few that I would put in that category.
- liquidTT (payed for itself many times over)
- A3 TT vents (because they match the rest of the dash Luc better than the TT vents)
- iPhine docking station in the visor (being able to charge and control your phone right in front of your face).
- And my tune (its awesome on just 93. Haven't even touched corn yet.)


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I really like my wot boxes no lift shift function. It's interesting to see when your racing a faster car just how much ground you gain on them with each shift.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Revo 93 plus suspension refresh. 

cheers.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Hands down haldex competition controller


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Haldex Blue, 986 brakes :thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Tune, tune, tune, and you guessed it TUNE best first mod to do. or turbo and tune


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Revo tune, Suspension, Haldex Blue...and my DICE for my iPod.

/There is other stuff as well, but those are the best (so far)


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

exhaust with Body kit


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Getting the suspension sorted so it's handling like a car like this should. Besides that, converting it to feed on corn comes as a close second.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Big fan of my tune but I'd have to pick my custom exhaust. Cant praise it enough. Some of the best money I've ever spent on a car. Gets compliments all the time. And the combo of the tune and exhaust = fire at WOT shifts


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

jacobm said:


> Big fan of my tune but I'd have to pick my custom exhaust. Cant praise it enough. Some of the best money I've ever spent on a car. Gets compliments all the time. And the combo of the tune and exhaust = fire at WOT shifts


Curious, what kind of exhaust specs do you have?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

3'' down pipe no cat to 3'' cat back going to a Y pipe to 3'' OEM looking tips. Since theres only straight pipe and no muffler I have a big resonator something like 24-26'' long so It wont be too crazy loud. :beer:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Audiguy84 said:


> POWA!!!
> 
> big turbo kit


x2


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shoved a big turbo on it..
Steve


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

Coilovers!


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Even though I've only had it a week I feel like rear seat delete deserves a spot on the list. Opens up the boot a ton and makes the TT feel way sportier inside without the laughable rear seats.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Air ride


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Too many have made the car a whole lot better than it was stock!

Best and latest?
-probably the addition of Maestro and wideband and finally finding a tune that I really like while reincorporating the n75 valve. It's running excellent with very little tweaking done to the file yet even with the WMI
-competition Haldex controller. With the tune dialed in above the controller has made the car a whole new world of fun.

-OEM hardtop...just totally brings together the OEM concept look as to what the TT should have been...
-986 brakes...nothing bigger needed, with HPS pads, these are perfect
-Sparco R505s make the OEM seats feel like wooden benches...

-BBS RS2 in a staggered fit...finally a wheel the car deserves. Think it has put me off of reps for life! Just honestly no comparison in quality!

I could go on...

Joe


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Shoved a big turbo on it..
> Steve


🐴X🐴

Doubling the amount of ponies under the hood!!!! 

Robert


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Air ride for me as well


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the tt is fun to drive but some of the best performance mods made it a pita to drive.

the pss coilovers made it handle better, but it is a seriously crappy ride on the uneven roads of downtown milwaukee. every little thing creaks and rattles.

the 3in catless exhaust with billy boat twin cans sounds really good above 4k rpm, but below that drones awfully and is horrible on a date.

the gt3076r turbo is pretty good, prevents wheel spin because of the lag, but only shines above 4k rpm.

honestly, there is something to be said about just getting a chip and calling it a day.

i really like the pioneer premier radio i put in. but the bluetooth SUCKS for phone calls. it is almost worthless even when the engine isnt even running, nobody can understand me. the mic is on the steering column. bluetooth works great for music.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> the tt is fun to drive but some of the best performance mods made it a pita to drive.
> 
> the pss coilovers made it handle better, but it is a seriously crappy ride on the uneven roads of downtown milwaukee. every little thing creaks and rattles.
> 
> ...


^^^ Ahhh, no better example of the law of unintended consequences ever posted on this forum. 

"*honestly, there is something to be said about just getting a chip and calling it a day*." Golden nugget, my friend. Golden nugget. 

cheers


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> ^^^ Ahhh, no better example of the law of unintended consequences ever posted on this forum.
> 
> "*honestly, there is something to be said about just getting a chip and calling it a day*." Golden nugget, my friend. Golden nugget.
> 
> cheers


I agree as well... After not driving my TT for 5 months and driving it yesterday, I would not want to go back to daily driving that car. It is a lot of fun, but definitely a PITA in traffic and not very reliable on a daily basis. I might have just been spoiled by my new V-Dub because I used to not have a problem driving the Audi all over the place.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

iamraymond said:


> Air ride for me as well


x 3

i also love me my votex lip and skirts


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Getting the suspension sorted so it's handling like a car like this should.


Totally agree with this.. Personally I get a much bigger thrill from taking 25 MPH turns at 50+ than hitting triple digits in a straight line :beer:


----------

